# Clownfish VST Plugins for OBS



## ProblyStoned (Jan 22, 2021)

So as it stands now, there is no way to use Clownfish in OBS. Clownfish offers some serious voice mod abilities, but they can only be activated with hotkeys at the moment. This is normally fine, however, while playing games or doing other tasks, if you are pressing additional buttons at the time, the voice may or may not activate. I tend to use this with Lioranboard so my chat can activate the voices. If someone made some VST plugins for Clownfish, then we would be able to use them as audio filters instead, allowing us to trigger filters in Lioranboard and bypassing the whole hotkey madness. 

Please... Someone be a hero!


----------



## bo_shark (Oct 15, 2022)

ProblyStoned said:


> So as it stands now, there is no way to use Clownfish in OBS. Clownfish offers some serious voice mod abilities, but they can only be activated with hotkeys at the moment. This is normally fine, however, while playing games or doing other tasks, if you are pressing additional buttons at the time, the voice may or may not activate. I tend to use this with Lioranboard so my chat can activate the voices. If someone made some VST plugins for Clownfish, then we would be able to use them as audio filters instead, allowing us to trigger filters in Lioranboard and bypassing the whole hotkey madness.
> 
> Please... Someone be a hero!


Since ver1.70 Clownfish added VST plugin - you can give it a try https://clownfish-translator.com/voicechanger/download/plugins/VST(0.1).zip


----------

